# Installing MatLab 6.5 in windows 7



## ra_sriniketan (Nov 13, 2010)

How to install MatLab 6.5 in windows 7?Plz advice step by step direction.Urgent.


----------



## cyber (Dec 2, 2010)

is your system 32 or 64bit.....there r different setups


----------

